# كيفية تحويل وحدة تغذية كمبيوتر ATX إلى وحدة تغذية مخبرية Power Suplly بالشرح والصور



## mido_bigshow (4 سبتمبر 2007)

تحويل وحدة تغذية كمبيوتر ATX إلى وحدة تغذية مخبرية Power Suplly 

إن وحدات التغذية المخبرية غالية الثمن بالمقارنة مع وحدات تغذية الكمبيوتر .. 
لذلك يمكن الاستفادة من هذه الوحدات وتحويلها إلى تغذية مخبرية والاستفاده من التيار والاستطاعة العالية بالاضافة إلى الحماية والتعرج الصغير جدا.. 

الأدوات المطلوبة: 
وحدة تغذية كمبيوتر ATX ، مآخذ ، مفتاح ، ثنائي ضوئي LED ، مقاومة 10أوم 10 واط أو أكبر ومقاومة 330 أوم ، قضيب حديد لاستخدامه كمبرد.. 







العمل.. 
قم بفتح وحدة التغذية الكمبيوترية ومن ثم قم بقص الأسلاك واترك منها مسافة كافية للتوصيلات الداخلية.. 
بعدها جمع كل لون من الألوان مع بعضها البعض وهي كالتالي: 
الأحمر +5V ، الأصفر +12V ، الأزرق -12V ، الأبيض -5V ، الأسود أرضي ، البرتقالي +3.3V ،البني حساس ، الرمادي حالة التغذية ، الأخضر لتشغيل التغذية ، والبنفسجي حالة التأهب (غير مستخدم).. 






بعدها قم بعمل فتحات من على الواجهة كالمبين في الشكل.. 






فتحات للتغذية المختلفة وفتحة للثنائي الضوئي لتبيان حالة التغذية وفتحة للمفتاح.. 






الآن قم بوصل أحد الأسلاك الحمر إلى طرف المقاومة 10واط ومن الطرف الآخر وصلها بالأرضي وقم بوضع قضيب التبريد فيها وضعه بمقابلة المروحة ( إذا كانت المقاومة لها شكل مختلف حاول أن تجد لها حلا للتبريد).. 
صل باقي الخطوط الحمر إلى المأخذ +5V ... 
صل الطرف الرمادي إلى مصعد الديود الضوئي وصل خط أرضي إلى مهبطه مع وضع مقاومة الحماية 330أوم.. 
صل الخط الأخضر إلى طرف المفتاح والطرف الآخر صله بالأرضي.. 
صل باقي خطوط الأرضي إلى مأخذ الأرضي.. 
صل الأزرق إلى مأخذ -12V .. الأصفر والأبيض ... 
قم بوصل أحد الخطوط البرتقالية إلى الخط البني (لا يعمل الجهاز دون هذه الخطوة) .. إذا لم يوجد خط بني فقد يكون لونه برتقالي وله في العاده الرقم 11 من الوصلة الموصلة إلى اللوحة الأم في الكمبيوتر.. 











وبذلك تكون قد حصلت على وحدة تغذية مخبرية تعطيك جهود موجبة وسالبة ومتعدده.. 
5v (+5, 0), 7v (+12, +5), 10v (+5, -5), 12v (+12, 0,) 17v (+5, -12) and 24v (+12, -12) 
ويمكن الحصول على الجهود السالبة بعكس المآخذ ... 






أيضا يمكن الحصول على أي جهد آخر وذلك عن طريق وضع منظم جهد وتطبيق فرق جهد على طرفيه أكر من الجهد المطلوب... 
يمكن أخذ جهد 3.3V بتوصيل الخط البرتقالي إلى مأخذ ولكن غير الخط المستخدم للحساس... 
يجب الانتباه عند استخدام وحدة التغذية هذه من الشحنات الساكنة المخزنة في مكثفاتها ومحاولة تفريغها بعمل تماس بين الخط 5فولت وجسم الوحدة 
:18: :18: 
:19: 

الرجاء الرد علي الموضوع​


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (4 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
شي لطيف وبارع جدا بارك الله فيك , ممكن نعرف المصدر شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على هذا العرض الرائع...


----------



## ghanem2007 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم .
هل لديك مخطط لدارة البور سبلاي ؟
أرجو الرد


----------



## geohom (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك يا ميدو


----------

